
Modern Python Dictionaries: A confluence of a dozen great ideas (PyCon 2017) - happy-go-lucky
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npw4s1QTmPg&t=749s
======
happy-go-lucky
The talk slides are at:

[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3967849/compdict/_build/...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3967849/compdict/_build/html/index.html)

